# Bsnl evdo settings-micromax 300c



## RON28 (Jun 30, 2012)

hello guys, today opted for 750UL plan of bsnl evdo 

but i can't connect to internet  how to activate it as bsnl guys are taking lot of time and can't wait till monday  

does someone know what to type in username and password fields? 
what is the apn and what no. to dial? *#777* or **777#* pls help


----------



## chanchalchatt (Jul 8, 2012)

dial#777
User name 165
Password 165
This is foe west bengal


----------

